# 28'' Mudzillas



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well i picked these up for real cheep from a freind of mine. And since I am trying to sell my mud lites I will Run these for a little bit. The rears are a little eat up but couldnt pass up on the deal.

The rims need a good cleaning, I have done the front rim and it came out pretty good. Now on to the rest. I will see how good they pull this week end. :rockn:

They are 28x10x12 & 28x12x12. 
You can see the dirffrance in the 30'' Mud Lite to a 28'' Mudzilla 
































wacha think?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks better!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks P425, yeah wasnt sure how those were going to look but once I put them on I liked it. Lost a litte GC with the smaller tires, oh well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they should bite better though so... loose a little GC gain a little traction.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea thats a good compromise lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have always liked the Mudzilla's. They pull really good. My neighbor has a set of 28's on his 500 Vinson and follows everywhere we go.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea they should. Will test them this week end and see.


----------

